

Your *aaS Looks Big - 8/10 companies using multiple clouds - matellis
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/10/cloud-services-data/

======
twog
While it looks beautiful, this is kind of a silly infographic. The data has
been collected from <https://cloudability.com/>, a company that helps you
track multiple cloud costs. Why would you be using cloudability if you werent
tracking multiple clouds? Thats the whole point of their product.

~~~
taligent
Cloudability is for much more than just clouds. It's for all the services
around it e.g. UserVoice, ZenDesk, Pingdom etc.

~~~
nl
Those "services" are delivered as "Software as a Service" (SaaS) aka "Cloud
Software".

------
twunde
It looks like there may be some doublecounting involved. If you're using
Amazon AWS then does using EC2 and S3 that looks like ti would be counted as 2
services.

~~~
stormental
Nope, the infographic was based on people using multiple service providers,
not services within a provider. You're right though, the terminology is a bit
ambiguous.

------
12uu45dd
Love this title. So many bad, uncreative titles. At this one is honest. Albeit
in poor taste.

------
jhomhenvhisst
I think they should use the word cloud more. Ridiculous.

------
bilmeswe
Nice to see the spread on multiple Iaas.

------
dkador
Pretty sweet infographic.

------
taligent
I actually think there are massive opportunities for startups in this space.

One of the apps I would have loved is something that can recommend me
deployment options that take into account latency e.g. find me a dedicated
server that is close to EC2 US-East to pair with my existing instances/SQS. Or
where should I put my servers if I need to serve Japan and UK customers from
the same servers.

